# Question for Canadians



## King Pannu (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys, i live in the GTA and am trying to obtain an MMAR license. 
I just wanted to know if i am even eligible, before i ask my doctor. (PLEASE READ EVERYTHING)

*So this is whats wrong with me:*

When i was little i was playing with my dad (he was pretty..big?)
After i fell, he lost his balance and his foot landed on the small of my back, all 240 pounds of him. This caused my spine to get misaligned. There is a constant pain in my back, some days aren't as bad as others, but either way it still hurts. When i was a teenager ( i still am BTW) my friend brought some marijuana to a party. I tried it and found almost instant relief. So i KNOW that it helps my pain, i currently go to chiropractic therapy and physio. 

Another variable is that I have Juvenile Diabetes (type 1) i havnt noticed any change from the use of marijuana. I toke regularly (1-6 Joints a day MAX), but i want to do everything legally. 

So am i asking for help from any body in Canada who has their MMAR and knows if I am eligible. 

I checked on the health Canada website and technically i would be a Type A patient (Use of cannabis due to spinal injury) but im still not sure. 

ALSO i would be getting my MMAR when i turn 19 not now.

Help?
-K.P


----------



## jeff613 (Nov 15, 2010)

Check out the other Canadian threads in the forum, there's a number listed which you could probably get good advice on and there's a link to a site called Do Not Harm Clinic which could also help you out.

Good luck


----------



## King Pannu (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks man 
i thought no one new the answer lol


----------



## FMCCNate (Nov 17, 2010)

There's an article in this months treating yourself magazine about diabetes, just thought you might wanna know


----------



## sweetwild (Nov 17, 2010)

There may be some people here to help you out http://boards.cannabis.com/canada/
Good luck!


----------



## Bonzing (Nov 19, 2010)

im actually going to work for MMAR  on nov 26


----------



## King Pannu (Nov 19, 2010)

^ Shit does that mean i have a new hookup? ahaha
nah but thanks guys

Im going to talk to my doc tomorrow and see whats good, wish me luck


----------



## supermoto (Nov 21, 2010)

You are 100% elegable and yes contact the do no harm clinic if you cant find a doctor, they are kind and compassionate people.


----------



## King Pannu (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks so much, i couldn't see my doctor b/c she was in BC but i have an appointment set for this Wednesday. If shes a bitch about it, ill just contact the Do No Harm Clinic. 

BTW thanks for that too, i never knew that there was anything of that sort 
&#9829;Love You guys 
(no-homo and whatever ppl say these days)


----------



## supermoto (Nov 22, 2010)

The clinic is great, you can call them 24/7 with any questions about cannabis (even growing it) and they pretty much get everything organized for your MMAR card. There is a $400 patient admin fee but I can honestly say its worth every penny.


----------



## 2012 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a sore left knee.. everyday after work and sometimes during work my left knee starts to go into pain and sore throbbingness and I don't like it I also have huge swollen ankles from numerous sprains.. which have cause my knees to weaken and also tore something in the back of my knee a few years ago.. and my knees go inwards.. I need a marijuana card. advil/tylenol don't work no painkillers work and I fear for my life of OD'ing on pills so therefor I have a right to smoke marijuana for medical purposes. 

so am I eligible for medical marijuana? I live in the ottawa area and I am 21...


----------



## sk'mo (Nov 28, 2010)

Pannu,

Check out the Toronto Compassion Centre or CALM. They can help you out with getting a card. Both clubs have been operating for 10+ years.


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Nov 28, 2010)

supermoto said:


> The clinic is great, you can call them 24/7 with any questions about cannabis (even growing it) and they pretty much get everything organized for your MMAR card. There is a $400 patient admin fee but I can honestly say its worth every penny.


Dude, this info may have just changed my life. I've been struggling to get my MMAR card for 2 years now but my Dr. refuses anything to do with it. He's firmly locked down by the pharm companies that line his pockets.


----------



## King Pannu (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks alot guys 
My current doctor has 2 pharmacies so shes not supportive at all. Ill probably be in contact with the Toronto Compassion Clinic, CALM or Do No Harm very shortly


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 6, 2010)

You can get a card, you have a documented history of pain. Full stop. Now if your Dr. is a prick like most your wasting your time. Do as recommended above and see where you get if it's going to take to long PM me and if you can get wheels for a day I can hook you up with the right people. You better have the scans to back it up or don't wast my time.

By the way when you go to your doctor you need to have a form B1 and 2 passport photos, plus the Dr. release from the CMA it's on the web site. Do your home work!!!!

Most of the Dr. in TO are swamped with B2's terminal cases, so you go to the bottom of the pile in most cases.

A recent issue of skunk had a list of the top 100 woman in pot, look it up and call one close by she will help.


----------



## madcatter (Dec 30, 2010)

I can only thank the enlightened GP I have.... I have been seeing him for almost 18 years.... and when I wanted off the narcs and switch to Med MJ he was only to happy for me.... I wish for him the best,,,, he has helped changed my life for the better in so many ways....

Hopefully 2011 will bring more enlightenment to the medical community..... Big Pharma has no interest in Med MJ... and they will do whatever they can to help the Anti Drug Nazis keep Med MJ in the Dark ages... Damn


----------



## John Berfelo (Jan 2, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]The Fraser Valley Medicinal Cannabis Centre is now open and receiving applicants. The Centre is involved in assisting patients with MMAR applications including obtaining clinical records required and has a Doctor on [/FONT][FONT=&quot]referral for Health Canada forms. Other services include consulting for patients interested in personal cultivation , cooking and recipe information, house and equipment insurance for legal operations , growing equipment with medical discounts, as well as contacts to experienced designated growers in approved locations ,with various medical strains for different illnesses. The Centre can be contacted at the address and telephone numbers below and the doctor connected to the Centre currently operates a clinic on Thursdays out of his medical office in Mission BC. The Doctor will only see applicants referred through the Centre and who have completed all the applicable MMAP forms so that all the requirements have been determined by the Centre and alleviating the need for the doctor to review a complete medical history.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] The Fraser Valley Medicinal Cannabis Centre
 1952 Kingsway Ave.
 Port Coquitlam, B.C.
 V3C 6C2
[FONT=&quot] Phone:604- 657 9233[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Fax :604-909 1890 
[/FONT]


----------



## bcbuddy (Jan 5, 2011)

hey there, so my doctor wont sign my form B2. I have Degeneritve Disc Disease .my question is can any doctor sign it or does it have to be my family doctor?


----------



## madcatter (Jan 6, 2011)

Check out the docs associated with one of the compassion clubs.... MY Doc is so enlightened.... I thanked him the other day.... he on the other hand is pleased with my progress and loves the fact that I never want Narcs,,,, God Bless him:heart:  Peace Love Happiness


----------



## John Berfelo (Feb 6, 2011)

bcbuddy said:


> hey there, so my doctor wont sign my form B2. I have Degeneritve Disc Disease .my question is can any doctor sign it or does it have to be my family doctor?


 I was just talking to the doctor at the Medicinal Cannabis Resource Center and he says that * Degeneritve Disc Disease* is compromising the spinal cord and causing pain from pressure so your family doctor should sign a B1 .
Remember to tell your doctor that you are not asking him to prescribe cannabis you are asking him to just filling out a forum like a passport forum so you can apply to the Federal Government to get approval to use cannabis for your condition.


----------

